# Good deli near Los Angeles International Airport?



## glenn1000 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to Los Angeles for the day to visit an elderly uncle in a nursing home in Torrance. He is not able to go out but really enjoys deli food so I'd like to pick something up in the area. I'm flying in and out of Los Angeles International- only there for a few hours- so was wondering if anyone knows of a good deli that's nearby.


----------



## lynne (Sep 26, 2011)

We enjoy Tommy Pastrami:

http://www.tommypastraminydeli.com/services.asp


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 26, 2011)

lynne said:


> We enjoy Tommy Pastrami:
> 
> http://www.tommypastraminydeli.com/services.asp



Lol. That's not a real deli.

If you were heading north from LAX I could give you several suggestions, but toward Torrance...I don't know that area well enough. I believe there is at least one authentic deli south of Torrance (close to Palos Verdes) but not sure. If you want to schedule a delivery, contact Brent's Deli (they deliver anywhere, though if it's not a large order it's probably not worth it).


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 26, 2011)

http://jerrysfamousdeli.com/cgi-bin/cNc/showPage.plx?db=jerrysmenu&pid=28


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 26, 2011)

This will be a little out of your way http://www.jrsdeli.com/


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 26, 2011)

My sister told me a couple weeks ago that the Jerry's in Del Amo (in Torrance) has closed.

Fern



Rent_Share said:


> http://jerrysfamousdeli.com/cgi-bin/cNc/showPage.plx?db=jerrysmenu&pid=28


----------



## ricoba (Sep 26, 2011)

In my opinion the two premier deli's in LA are, Langer's and Canter's.  

Neither is close to LAX though between the two Canter's is the closest.

Jerry's Deli in Marina Del Rey would be the closest deli to LAX, but it's not nearly as good as the two above.  But it would be easy to get from that location to Torrance (which is near where I call home).


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah... Now this is why we have TUG! Always nice to have such a tasty topic...

IMO, Canter's was great...several decades ago. These days the winner is Brent's with runner-ups Factor's (near Beverly Hills) and Fromin's (Santa Monica, which has gotten much better in the last few years). Fwiw, there's a new deli in the valley called Uncle Bernie's (replaced the Fromin's in Encino) which is also good. Juniors is also great, but has gotten quite expensive.

Jerry's and the related company restaurants (its a chain) is not authentic. Good for a salad but not much more.


----------



## glenn1000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Turns out the nursing home is near downtown rather than in Torrance so many of these delis would work out very well. Thanks so much for the great ideas!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Ah... Now this is why we have TUG! Always nice to have such a tasty topic...
> 
> IMO, Canter's was great...several decades ago. These days the winner is Brent's with runner-ups Factor's (near Beverly Hills) and Fromin's (Santa Monica, which has gotten much better in the last few years). Fwiw, there's a new deli in the valley called Uncle Bernie's (replaced the Fromin's in Encino) which is also good. Juniors is also great, but has gotten quite expensive.
> 
> Jerry's and the related company restaurants (its a chain) is not authentic. Good for a salad but not much more.



I have heard of Brent's from one of the TV cooking shows, the rest are new to me.  I'd like to try it out sometime, but both Northridge and Westlake Village are a fair distance from the South Bay, where I call home. 

Isn't there a Stage Deli in Century City?

I agree, Jerry's just doesn't cut it....


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 27, 2011)

glenn1000 said:


> Turns out the nursing home is near downtown rather than in Torrance so many of these delis would work out very well. Thanks so much for the great ideas!



If you're headed in the direction of downtown LA, Langers would get my vote hands down.   Old school, good deli food & if you go to the link a bit earlier in the thread, they advertise car service.  You call from the airport an it's ready for you when you get there, right to your car.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 27, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I have heard of Brent's from one of the TV cooking shows, the rest are new to me.  I'd like to try it out sometime, but both Northridge and Westlake Village are a fair distance from the South Bay, where I call home.
> 
> Isn't there a Stage Deli in Century City?
> 
> I agree, Jerry's just doesn't cut it....



Brent's is worth the trip at least once. Really. Plan on a wait if you go lunch time on a holiday or weekend. The original in Northridge is classic deli. The new location is likely the nicest deli I've ever been to, as it's all new (well, a few years, I think).

Stage Deli also isn't a real deli. At least, the one in Century City.

For old school 'charm' you might want to stop by Nate n Al's in Beverly Hills one day. It's a classic, and you might see someone famous...

Junior's in West LA is also very good.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 27, 2011)

Langer's sandwich #19 is always a contender in the great NY-LA pastrami debate on the Chowhound boards.  It is apparently the sandwich to beat amongst aficionados of such things.  Alas, I am no deli sandwich aficionado so I cannot tell you from personal experience.

Langers is in downtown LA.  

H


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 27, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I
> I agree, Jerry's just doesn't cut it....


 
MDR is the closest to LAX - Never been inside


----------

